# 26 or 28 inch barrel?



## GADawg08 (Dec 29, 2011)

which do you guys prefer? i'm getting a new winchester sx3 and the guy im buying it from can get a 28 inch barrel but not a 26 (i dont know why but thats what he said).


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 29, 2011)

ive always shot 28 inchers but i think the 26 would be a little bit more manueverable in the timber floods.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got a Stoeger M2000 in a 28 inch barrel and a Stoeger M3500 in a 26 inch barrel. I personally like the 26 inch better, the 28 is just a little to long for me.

It's mainly just personal preference.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 29, 2011)

All I shoot is a 28" barrel. You gota feel for yourself, you may like the feel of a 26" versus a 28". Pick each up and swing it like your making a passing shot and see which one feels better, then you will know!


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 29, 2011)

i forgot to mention that i will be shootin an extended choke too. I've shot both before but never really shot a 28 in timber.


----------



## aubie (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with stringmusic...it's all personal preference.  From everything I've read there's no difference in performance between the two.  The 26" is probably going to be nicer in tight hunting spots.  The 26" is also going to be a touch lighter.  The 28" barrel on my benelli seems to balance out the gun nicely.  If you can, I'd go hold each one to see which feels better.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 29, 2011)

guy just called me back and said he can get the 26 inch so thats what im goin with and it will be here by lunch tomorrow...thanks for the input guys. cant wait to get my hands on the new duck slayin machine. i held one at bass pro a few weeks ago and fell in love


----------



## CraigM (Dec 29, 2011)

I've shot ducks with everything up to 30"  I shoot sporting clays with a 32" gun.  I'd say whichever feels best for you, but the 26 is a nice barrel length when hunting tight spaces.  I think you'll be happy with it


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 29, 2011)

I like 26" on my 3" guns and 28" on my 3.5" guns..You are likely to not notice much of a difference,however shorter barrels generally throw a wider pattern at the same distance..with everything else being equal...(I'm sure someone will disagree..lol)


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 30, 2011)

28"


----------



## slayer1 (Dec 30, 2011)

I shoot a 26" because it swings well but I think it is just personel preference.  The main thing is that you pattern your gun and find the correct brands and shot sizes that perform the way you want out of your gun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2011)

GADawg08 said:


> i forgot to mention that i will be shootin an extended choke too. I've shot both before but never really shot a 28 in timber.





Extended chokes on a 28"  = close to 30"



Extended chokes on a 26"  = close to 28"


All my Benillis are 26" shooting Comp-n-Chokes.


Best of luck to ya !!


----------

